# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «ИСККОН - это мое тело».

## Kasturika d.d.

_ИСККОН, со всеми твоими недочетами, я люблю тебя._

_(Из книги Сатсварупы Дасы Госвами. Взбивая молочный океан, 1993 год.)
_
Дорогой ИСККОН,
Пожалуйста, прими мои нижайшие поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я не хотел бы поднимать в этом письме наболевшие вопросы, но всё же сделаю несколько утверждений. Может быть, попозже я их глубже раскрою.

Дорогое учреждение, ты настолько сложная организация, что лишь малую часть моих слов все воспримут, как факт. Я знаю твою историю, особенно ранний период. О нем рассказывать всегда весело. Прабхупада сравнивал твое рождение с появлением Господа Варахи из ноздри Господа Брахмы. Сначала он был мал, но быстро вырос. Сперва ты появился в замысле Шрилы Прабхупады, но очень быстро распространился по Америке, привлекая десятки, потом сотни, потом тысячи молодых мужчин и женщин. Прабхупада был магнитом, который вел нас; Прабхупада и Харе Кришна мантра, Кришна-прасад и Наука о Кришне. Тебя с уверенностью можно назвать духовным существом. Господь Кришна воплотился в тебе, как Он воплощался в других своих формах в Кали-югу. Трудности возникают тогда, когда мы начинаем рассказывать об ошибках, совершённых в ИСККОН во имя ИСККОНа. Ты ИСККОН, Вайкунтха или подобие Вайкунтхи? Некоторые люди говорят, что первоначального ИСККОНа, движения Прабхупады, уже не существует. Они утверждают, что нам осталась испорченная внешняя раковина. Другие говорят, что ИСККОН могут критиковать только демоны. Итак, некоторые люди приравнивают тебя к движению сознания Кришны, к потоку санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. И считают, что ты всегда будешь нести знамя победы, даже когда это в этом будут сомнения.

Но некоторые не согласны. Они утверждают, что ты не представляешь чистое Сознание Кришны. Что ты четко структурированная система, управляемая ДжейБиСи, и что ты движешься то влево, то вправо, часто избегая решения проблем. В начале этого письма я говорил, что не стану упоминать того, в чем не смогу разобраться. Просто рассмотрю некоторые вопросы. Причиной этого письма стало другое письмо, которое я недавно получил. В нем кто-то пытался описать мои отношения с ИСККОН. Этот человек пишет, что у меня много разногласий с руководителями движения.

В письме утверждается, что если бы я сам выполнял свои предложения, то мог бы навсегда покинуть ИСККОН. Автор этого письма сам питает отвращение к ИСККОН, и ушел в поисках лучших организаций. Его письмо заставило меня рассмотреть мою связь с тобой, ИСККОН, движение Прабхупады. Во-первых, я твердо верю, что ты до сих пор Движение Прабхупады. И я говорю это не для того, чтобы прикрыть свой тыл и отказаться от критики в твою сторону. Автор письма критикует меня за лояльность к недочетам ИСККОНа. Он предполагает, что если бы я был полностью откровенен, то выступил бы против этих недочетов.

У меня есть ответ на это: позвольте мне исправлять свои недочеты. То есть, я останусь в стороне от той деятельности в ИСККОН, которая мне кажется неправильной. Это метод тихой реформы, неполитической. И это лучшее, что я могу сделать. Ты до сих пор Движение Прабхупады. Не думаю, что уже застарело выражение: ИСККОН, со всеми твоими недочетами, я люблю тебя. И это лучшая позиция, которую я могу занять. Потому, что могу произнести эту фразу искренне и преданно. Но каковы эти недочеты? Ты знаешь обвинения. После ухода Шрилы Прабхупады, мы натворили радикальных ошибок. Винить в этом следует высшее руководство. Кто-то говорит, требовалось изменить неправильные отношения, которые делали из преданных жаждущих руководить и манипулировать лидеров. И эти лидеры не терпели мнений других, оскорбляли Гауди Вайшнавов из других общин, и так далее. ИСККОН, со всеми твоими недочетами, я люблю тебя.

Я видел и чувствовал, насколько это прекрасно собираться в храме вместе с другими твоими последователями, чтобы увидеть Божеств на Мангала-арати, или на дневном арати, когда присутствует лишь несколько преданных, и солнечный свет струится из окон. Я видел в твоих последователях стремление проповедовать. Они рисковали жизнями, распространяя книги Прабхупады и удерживая тебя в незаселенных местах этого материального мира. Сантименты? Может быть. Но только скептик может думать, что преданность Кришне это сантименты. Помнишь ту сенсационную книгу о настоящем преступлении, Обезьяна на палке?

Последователи Движения были поражены тем, насколько книга извратила понимание жизни в ИСККОН. Авторы перекрутили факты и наделали много ошибок. У них были отчеты полиции о том, кто кого убил, кто как использовал деньги фонда, кто вводил преданных в заблуждение, кто как ошибался. Но даже обычный преданный мог видеть, насколько фиктивны и беспочвенны были все эти обвинения. Автора не моли заглянуть в сердца преданных и понять слова Кришны о том, что, даже совершив ужасный проступок, преданный находится на верном пути. Они не знали, насколько ценным для кого-то может являться искреннее служение Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне в этом Движении. Конечно же, искреннее служение Кришне и служение Прабхупаде можно осуществлять и все ИСККОНа. Но если можно это делать вне ИСККОНа, почему же нельзя в ИСККОНе? Искренние люди есть и там, и там. Я выбираю быть в ИСККОНе. Насколько я знаю, Прабхупада этого желает. Если бы в ИСККОНе не было искренних преданных, лишь одни пустозвоны, то кто бы следовал наставлениям Прабхупады и говорил, что он этого хочет? Но я очень боюсь решить для себя, что ИСККОН испорчен и Прабхупада бы не хотел видеть меня в нем. Когда я снова встречусь с Прабхупадой, как я скажу ему такое: Но Прабхупада, я думал ИСККОН испортился и нам нужно уйти? К голове эхом звучит его голос: Кто это сказал? Кто этот жулик? Я согласен, что не могу справиться со всеми недочетами ИСККОН.

Я чувствую, что я слишком лоялен. Не хочу создавать волнений. Кроме того, не в моей манере выискивать дефекты и кричать о них. Человеку, живущему в доме из стекла, не следует бросаться камнями. Я чувствую вину за то, что не настаивал на реформах. И значит, я по инерции тоже виноват в недочетах ИСККОНа. Кроме того, я признаю свой провал в воплощении второй части фразы: ИСККОН, со всеми твоими недочетами, я люблю тебя. Если бы я любил тебя, ИСККОН, то проявлял бы больше активности и старания, чтобы стать более достойным последователем. Если бы я больше любил тебя, я бы видел духовный мир в Движении, в конфедерации храмов, в журнале Назад к Богу, в парикраме Навадвипы и Вриндавана. И даже в ИСККОНе, который очень много говорит о своих успехах во Всемирном Обзоре ИСККОНа.

ИСККОН для преданного-бизнесмена это рынок предметов преданности. Но ИСККОН еще продает и чистое бхакти. Много, очень много преданных любят Шрилу Прабхупаду и служат ему телом, разумом и словами. Не думаю, что где-то в мире есть что-то подобное. И именно это привлекает меня и привязывает к ИСККОН. Одна преданная рассказала, как на ее работе узнали, что она Харе Кришна. Она сказала им, что иногда медитирует, повторяя мантру. Один из коллег стал расспрашивать ее. Какие вы повторяете мантры? Она увидела хороший шанс, улыбнулась и произнесла: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Ее сотрудник ответил: То есть, ты с теми людьми, что ездят в грузовике и поют? (Он говорил об открытом грузовике, в котором преданные Нью-Йорка ездят на харинаму). Преданная сказала: Да, это они! Джордж Харрисон отвечал что-то подобное, когда стал преданным.

Он сказал, что если станет выбор, как провести время, то лучше он будет вместе с преданными, чем с непреданными. Думаю, как и он, я тоже выберу общество, фанатов Прабхупады, преданных со всеми их ошибками в ИСККОНе. ИСККОН, со всеми твоими недочетами, пожалуйста, прими меня.

_Из книги "Взбивая молочный океан", 1993, Сатсварупа Дас Госвами.
_



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Это можно обсуждать это не критика? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это можно обсуждать это не критика?


Прабху, вы изучали вайшнавский этикет? Если да, то ответить сможете сами; если нет - могу порекомендовать вам что-то в ЛС.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.М.Радха Говинда прабху,_

Смиренное обращение из переписки с участниками форума Украинских духовных наставников:

"Дорогие Преданные, 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я прошу прощение за то, что, возможно, выгляжу как выскочка или как зануда. Но есть одна тонкая вещь, которая вот уже как несколько лет вызывает у меня беспокойства.

На днях в Ивано Франковске один преданный задал мне вопрос: что для нашего движения может быть объединяющим фактором, который скрепит в будущем наше движение и не создаст пропасти между разными поколениями преданных?

Основная мысль моего ответа была в том, что таким фактором для всех будущих поколений конечно же будет Шрила Прабхупада и его учение. Но мы должны научить младшее поколение преданных сосредоточить свою духовную жизнь вокруг книг Шрилы Прабхупады, его лекций, его настроения проповеди и научить преданных также должным образом выражать свое почтение Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я слышал от Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, а также от Шрилы Шиварамы Свами о том, что в наше время часто обсуждается вопрос как передать Srila Prabhupada's Legacy (наследие Шрилы Прабхупады) второму, третьему и будущим поколениям преданных.

В этом контексте хочу отметить одну тонкую вещь:
Практически все наши духовные учители, после предложения поклонов друг другу по телефону, или лично после "примите пожалуйста мои поклоны" всегда говорят друг другу или пишут All Glories to Srila Prabhupada! -Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Однако в своих постах, на этом форуме, а также на других подобных Вайшнавских интернет форумах, в своих приветствиях по телефону, Скайпу, в своих личных приветствиях друг с другом, преданные перестали говорить и писать "Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!" после "примите пожалуйста мои поклоны". Еще десять лет тому назад этой негативной тенденции не существовало. Но в наше время преданные пишут лишь "примите мои поклоны" или часто прибегают ко всяким небрежным аббревиатурам типа ВСШП, ППМСП и.т.д

На первый взгляд это почти неуловимая деталь, но ее наличие или отсутствие может в будущем создать серьезные прецеденты для развития как нашего индивидуального Сознания Кришны, также и для нашего движения Сознания Кришны в целом. В конце концов Шрила Прабхупада любил говорить, что Сознание Кришны состоит из деталей.

Ачьюта Прия Прабху замечательно написал в своем предыдущем письме: "знание требует правильного применения, которое выражается в этикете, настроении, отношениях и атмосфере".

У меня есть предложение: давайте помимо того что перестанем будоражить умы друг друга противоречивыми темами вносящими лишь смуту и беспокойства, продолжим прославлять Шрилу Прабхупаду в своих приветствиях, показывая подобающий пример должного поведения даже в такой простой форме, (для того чтобы не оказаться на месте Ромахаршаны Суты) и покажем пример единства и знания основ Сад-ачара младшим поколениям преданных, которым нам довелось служить в своих группах по милости Шрилы Прабхупады.

Еще раз прошу прощение за занудство. Если ход моих мыслей и мои наблюдения ошибочны, я смиренно прошу сообщество Вайшнавов меня поправить"

Ваш слуга
Радха Говинда даса.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:

Относительно нашего положения в семье Шрилы Прабхупады. Я уже говорил на лекциях и хотел еще раз повторить, что мы все – одна большая семья. И  в традиционных семьях, которые по-прежнему есть еще в Индии, когда несколько поколений живет вместе, не делают различий люди одного поколения по отношению к другому. Радханатх Махарадж мне рассказывал, что он жил в одной такой семье, и там был основатель этого рода, у него было несколько сыновей, они жили вместе, у них были семьи, их жены, их дети, у детей их дети... Но самое удивительное, что внуки этого человека толком не знали, кто из его сыновей их отец, потому что они одинаково относились как к своему отцу, так и к своим дядям. И те абсолютно одинаково, не делали никаких различий между своими детьми и детьми своих братьев, своими племянниками. Вот это тот принцип, который позволяет большой семье находиться вместе, и нам нужно очень хорошо этому принципу следовать и его хорошо понимать. У нас одна большая семья и мы все тут родственники, и хотя есть какие-то разные поколения, мы так или иначе главное, что нас объединяет – это наша благодарность Шриле Прабхупаде. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам все, и мы очень много от него получили, и по-прежнему будем продолжать получать. И именно наши отношения со Шрила Прабхупада позволят нам что-то сделать существенное. Никто из нас не должен считать себя самостоятельным и независимым. Здесь, в доме Шрилы Прабхупады мы все зависим, прежде всего, от него и от наших отношений с ним. Именно этот момент мне хотелось подчеркнуть, чтобы не было разделения, чтобы не было каких-то преград, границ. Мы должны заботиться обо всех, думая, что мы делаем это для Шрилы Прабхупады. Естественно, всегда будет кто-то, кто к нам ближе, кто-то, кто дальше, но сам принцип одинакового отношения и понимания того, что мы все – члены одной семьи очень важен. 

И еще очень важно понимать, что наша духовная практика целиком зависит от того, насколько мы понимаем то, что нам дал Шрила Прабхупада.

В Пури в этом году был такой случай, когда один человек попросил у меня инициацию. Я спросил: «Зачем тебе нужна инициация?» И он говорит: «Ну как же? Чтобы моя духовная жизнь началась». И я очень сильно рассердился на него, потому что наша духовная жизнь началась в тот момент, когда мы столкнулись с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, когда мы столкнулись с обществом Шрилы Прабхупады, столкнулись с его представителями. И не нужно думать, что некая мистическая церемония послужит началом нашей подлинной духовной жизни. Мы уже занимаемся духовной практикой, уже служим, уже как-то пытаемся преодолеть свой эгоизм или проблемы, находящиеся внутри. Мне хотелось тоже эту иллюзию рассеять. Сама по себе церемония инициации - это важный шаг, важный обряд, потому что мы начинаем чувствовать себя полноправными членами этой семьи, но это не значит, что все зависит только от нее. Каждый из наверняка вас сможет подтвердить, что все это время, пока он находился в обществе преданных, он не стоял на месте, шел какой-то внутренний процесс развития и нужно понимать, что этот процесс внутреннего духовного развития шел благодаря нашей связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой, благодаря тому, что мы зависим от него. Это одно послание, которое я вам принес, чтобы настроить вас на правильный лад. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001831825272

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"У меня есть только одна-единственная просьба к вам ко всем. Пожалуйста, не поддавайтесь своему уму. Постарайтесь не отождествлять себя с тем, что приходит в ваш ум, постарайтесь отождествлять себя с тем, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах, то что вы услышали от вайшнавов, от духовного учителя. Потому что ум по-прежнему будет говорить вам какие-то глупые вещи, и очень важно отделять себя от этих вещей, не принимать всерьёз всё то, что говорит ум.
  Очень серьёзно изучайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Старайтесь, чтобы ваше понимание пути было систематическим, и чтобы ваше понимание своих собственных реакций, движений тоже было очень основательным. Чтобы вы действительно хорошо понимали, что же происходит с вами, что вами движет".

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждения не по теме удалены.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Обсуждения не по теме удалены.


Спасибо, дорогой Лакшмана Прана прабху :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_
 Отрывок из семинара "Гуру-таттва" Радха Говинда прабху:_ 

Бхактивайбхава Махарадж как-то сказал мне: «Все проблемы в нашем движении из-за того, что наши ученики не умеют связываться с Прабхупадой.»

Если бы мы получали общение с Прабхупадой через его лекции, кассеты, книги, через мурти Прабхупады, через памятование о настроении Шрилы Прабхупады, то гораздо лучше были бы дела в нашем движении. Не то, чтобы у нас очень плохо в движении.

Общаясь со многими преданными, я много раз видел, что мы слушаем лекции кого угодно, но только не лекции Шрилы Прабхупады. Я пару раз шутил и удивлялся, когда слышал в машине у преданных бхаджаны Шрилы Прабхупады. У какого нормального преданного в машине звучат бхаджаны Шрилы Прабхупады? Все что угодно, но только не бхаджаны Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Это проблема, над которой мы должны работать. Мы должны углублять свои взаимоотношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. И есть над чем работать!

Наши духовные учителя ожидают от нас этой зрелости. Чтобы мы в этом направлении развивались.

----------


## Эдвард

Вчера начал читать книгу "Гороскоп ИСККОН" Яшоматинандана даса, книга сподвигла начать пересматривать взгляд на ИСККОН, как просто на организационную структуру. Некое личностное восприятие нашего движения )

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Вчера начал читать книгу "Гороскоп ИСККОН" Яшоматинандана даса, книга сподвигла начать пересматривать взгляд на ИСККОН, как просто на организационную структуру. Некое личностное восприятие нашего движения )


Книге уже лет 12 наверное?
Что там сбылось  или не сбылось? вроде он пишет ,что еще в 2005 году  ИСККОН в России или в мире получит правительственную поддержку на высшем уровне? нет?  я не читал, но так преданные говорили.
А кризис 1998 года там предсказан?

----------


## Эдвард

Не могу ответить на Ваши вопросы, только начал читать. Если попадется что-то из перечисленного Вами, то поделюсь ) У меня издание 2003 года.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.С.Кавичандра Свами_

- Махарадж, как любить всех, даже тех, чье поведение нам кажется раздражающим?

- Самый возвышенный духовный уровень – любить всех. Джива доя – что с в переводе с санскрита означает чувствовать любовь и сострадание к каждому. Иисус говорил: «Люби своего врага». Друга легко любить. Семью легко любить. Нужно принять Бога как отца, и тогда весь мир станет вашей семьей. И любить всех станет проще. Святой Франциск именно так и делал. Он видел братьев и сестер даже в деревьях и животных, так как и их тоже создал Господь. Чтоб развивать в себе такой уровень любви ко всем, можно изучать жизнеописания святых, в них много поучительных историй. Развивайте знания о себе, о Боге. И тогда можно прийти к такому уровню.


_Расика-Шекхара дас:_
 " Когда в Японии было цунами, и взоры всего мира были устремлены к этим событиям, помню, как их многие обсуждали в интернете. 
В те дни приехал Е.С. Кавичандра Махарадж. На одной из утренних лекций он заговорил об этих событиях под несколько непривычным для меня углом.
Видимо, имея в виду чью-то статью о том, что к Японцам пришли реакции за их образ жизни, он сказал одну очень интересную, и даже революционную для меня вещь:
"Сейчас некоторые Вайшнавы говорят о том, что эти люди сами виноваты в произошедшем, но на самом деле, это не образ мысли Вайшнава. Вайшнав в такие минуты думает: 'У меня есть духовное знание о том, как очистить судьбу от кармы, но я не приложил никаких усилий, чтобы дать это знание людям. То, что они страдают - моя вина."

----------


## Эдвард

Спасибо большое, заставляющие задуматься слова.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо большое, заставляющие задуматься слова.


Шри Вайшнава Тхакур ки-джай  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.С.Шрила Радханатха Свами:_

"Это происходило в 20-е или 30-е годы, когда Абиял Капур был студентом в Аллахабаде. В то время Шрила Прабхупада был грихастхой – он держал аптеку. Иногда он изобретал разные тоники и пробники новых тоников обычно давал Абиялу Капуру, чтобы тот испробовал их.

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «У тебя скоро экзамен, я только что изобрел тоник, который увеличивает мозговую активность. Он принял тоник и сдал экзамен превосходно. Шрила Прабхупада спросил его потом, как он подействовал, и он ответил: «Я просто счастлив, он очень хорошо подействовал, но, Абхай бабу, я хочу тоник, который употребляете вы.» Шрила Прабхупада спросил, что он имеет в виду, - «тот, который помогает вам быть великим вайшнавом – давать такие прекрасные лекции, петь такие киртаны, - это тоник кришна-премы, который вы тайно принимаете» Шрила Прабхупада был очень смиренным, и очень смиренным голосом он сказал: «я работаю над ним, но я еще не произвел его» Через некоторое время у них опять произошел разговор, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Помнишь, мы говорили о том тонике… я еще не смог произвести его, но я уже знаю формулу» - «Какая формула?» - «Тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртанийах сада харих – быть смиреннее травинки, терпеливее дерева, желать оказывать почтение каждому и не желать его для себя. Это не тайна, и когда-нибудь, очень скоро я стану проповедовать ее по всему миру» Через 40 лет Шрила Прабхупада исполнил свое обещание!..


Моя жизнь и душа – это удовлетворение Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада – не просто мой духовный учитель, он – моя жизнь и душа, мое всё. Все, что я делал для вас, я делал, чтобы удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду, потому что я знаю, что, делая вас счастливыми в сознании Кришны, я смогу удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду, и я знаю, что если вы удовлетворите Шрилу Прабхупаду, он прольет свои благословения на вас, и вы достигните совершенства в сознании Кришны.


*Стока Кришна Прабху*


Он был молод – около 30 лет, когда ему неожиданно поставили диагноз – неизлечимый быстро развивающийся рак, а его жена была беременна их первенцем. Когда он лежал парализованный, изнуренный от боли, он стал отцом красивой дочери. Все должно было скоро быть отнято у него, но все же он радовался с улыбкой на лице, благодаря за все, что приходило в его жизнь. Его слова до сих пор звенят в моем сердце – он не спрашивал, почему все это произошло с ним, он задавал другие вопросы: «Почему я должен быть обеспокоен тем, что я умираю в таком молодом возрасте, - я благодарен. Почему мне было позволено общаться с преданными даже мгновенье, ведь я не заслужил этого? Почему я был благословлен служением в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады даже один миг, ведь я полностью неквалифицирован? Почему мне было позволено повторить имя Кришны даже один раз – ведь я такой оскорбитель? И в этой жизни я получил все эти благословения. Почему мне было дано высшее благословение - служение преданным, хотя я такой падший и не заслужил его?» Потом, с искренними слезами на глазах он излил свое сердце: «Я не чувствую ничего кроме благодарности и радости от того, что в этой короткой жизни я получил столько беспричинной милости Шрилы Прабхупады» 
Спасибо, Шрила Прабхупада, за вашу жизнь, исполненную сострадания, спасибо за ваши книги и наставления, ставшие основой нашей жизни. И большое спасибо, Шрила Прабхупада, за то, что наставляете нас через сердца тех, кто любит вас.

Ваш слуга, Радханатха Свами "

из подношения Шриле Прабхупаде в священный день Шри Вьяса-пуджи.
(полностью тут: http://govindasc.ru/content/es-radha...oda-chaytani-1

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Подношение ЕС Тамал Кришны Госвами 

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, несколько лет тому назад во время вашего ухода я был растерян и подавлен из-за потери вашего личного общения. Последние месяцы перед вашим уходом ваши ученики каждый день находились с вами 24 часа в сутки. Мне нужно было тогда определится: оставаться растерянным, предаваясь скорби, либо продолжить искать ваше общение, вспоминая ваши наставления. Это было одно из важнейших решений, к которым должен был прийти каждый из ваших учеников. Некоторые из нас получили сокровенное, длительное общение, тогда как другие никогда лично не встречали вас, но посредством ваших писем, новостей о вашей деятельности и через постоянно публикующиеся тома Шримад-Бхагаватам мы очень сильно ощущали ваше присутствие. Но теперь не было ничего из этого, чтобы напомнить о вас. 

И вот сейчас в ретроспективе мы видим результаты являющиеся следствием того, какое решение было принято каждым из ваших учеников или учениц. Разумные, добросовестно служившие вашим наставлениям, продолжили  процветать после вашего ухода, те, кто были менее удачливые, к сожалению, сбились с пути, перестав видеть, что вы по-прежнему ведете нас  также как и раньше, когда вы лично присутствовали. Я должен поблагодарить вас, вы были очень добры ко мне, потому что, несмотря на множество мои недостатков вы позволили ощутить ваше постоянное присутствие, которое никак не уменьшилось с вашим физическим уходом. Так же как и раньше, когда вы щедро давали мне свое личное общение, вы вновь предстали передо мной, но в этот раз уже в другой форме.   

Теперь я вижу, что вы проявились в постоянно растущем, всемирном обществе преданных. В этой форме я вижу людей разных национальностей. 

Африканцы и китайцы – это днище ваших стоп, ваши пятки это те, кто родился в коренных племенах. Ваши пальцы ног олицетворяют арабов и преданных разнообразных земель. Ваши лодыжки это преданные восточной Европы и России. Австралийцы ваши колени, в то время, как преданные с Америки и Европы это левая и правая нога. 

Проповедники это ваша голова, президенты - ваши руки, фермеры - ваша талия, а те, кто занимается обычным трудом – ваши ноги. 
Ваша грудь  - это ваши санньяси, брахмачари и ванапрастхи. 
Домохозяева, зачинающие детей в соответствии с религиозными принципами – это ваши гениталии. Ваша лицевая часть тела олицетворяет совокупность всех ваших последователей, добросовестно совершающих свое служение. 
Ваша тыльная часть тела олицетворяет бесстыжих преданных, оставивших служение вам. 
В вашем правом глазу я вижу Кришну, а в левом все, что с ним связано. 
Ваши уши олицетворяют внимательное слушание о славе Кришны, воспеваемые вашими чистыми преданными. 
Ваш аристократический наклон головы назад и ваши широкие ноздри указывают на отчужденность и пренебрежение мирским вещам. Ваша осанка - это гордость, которую чувствует вайшнав служа исключительно Кришне. 
Ваша сильная походка олицетворяет непреодолимый процесс движения Сознания Кришны. 
Ваша кантхимала представляет собой верность Гуру, а ваш брахманический шнур – брахманическую культуру. 
Две вертикальные линии тилаки олицетворяют равную зависимость от Гуру и Кришны. 
Точки сандаловой пасты, умащающей ваш лоб, символизируют 26 святых качеств, которые украшают индивидуальность вайшнава. Ваша верхняя одежда олицетворяет разнообразные программы распространения Сознания Кришны, а ваше нижнее белье олицетворяет подпольную деятельность в коммунистических странах бывшего СССР. 
Ваша гирлянда из чистых белых гардений представляет всепривлекающую природу преданного  служения. 
Пчелы, окружающие эту гирлянду - это преданные, совращенные душистым ароматом вашей всепривлекающей преданности Господу Шри Кришне. 
ИСККОН ваше тело, ДжиБиСи ваша воля, ББТ ваше сердце. Ваши книги ваша кровь, текущая от сердца, а лакшми, полученные от распространения книг - это кровь, которая возвращается в ваше сердце. 
Ваш ум - способность различать дух от материи, ваш интеллект – это мудрость, которая видит все в связи с Кришной, ваше эго – это наша истинная идентичность как ваших верных слуг
Вриндаван - ваша резиденция, Бомбей – это ваш офис, а Маяпур это место вашего поклонения. 
Энтузиазм – это ваше творчество, решимость - ваша юность , терпение - ваша старость. Движение вашего гигантского тела отмечает ход времени, насчитывающий 10.000 лет 

Церемония арати - это ваш ликующий танец преданности
Ваша благоухающая испарина, появляющаяся на теле в результате вашего ритмичного танца - это благовония
Предложение утренней, как свежая роса камфоры - это пробуждение спонтанного бхакти
Светящееся пламя с гхи - это ваше подношение Радхе и Кришне
Раковина заполненная водой - это ваши слезы экстаза, которые вы вытираете, в попытке скрыть, тканью смирения. 
Подношения разнообразных цветов это экстатические признаки , проявляющиеся на вашем трансцендентном теле
С помощью чамары и веера вы успокаиваете себя в порыве любви к Кришне. 
Звук раковины предвещает победу вашей непревзойденной преданности, завоевавшей самого Господа, которого невозможно покорить. 

О мой вечный духовный учитель, господин моей жизни, лучший друг, отец и руководитель, я склоняюсь к вам спереди, сзади и со всех сторон. Хотя вы больше не присутствуете в той любимой мною форме, вы тем не менее дали мне глаза, чтобы увидеть ваше проявление везде и во всем. В этот день вьяса-пуджи, я молюсь о благословении, чтобы я мог созерцать вас в этой вселенской форме, всегда присутствующей передо мной вплоть до моего последнего вздоха и тогда, когда я оставлю свое тело, пожалуйста, приведите меня туда, где вы сейчас находитесь., чтобы я смог вновь услышать ваш родной голос, чтобы я вновь прикоснулся к вашей божественной форме и чтобы я мог навечно положить ваши лотосные стопы на свое сердце.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Спасибо вам и Тамал Кришне Махараджу, прочитал. Мне очень понравилось - усугубило персональное отношение к ИСККОН и преданным, что это все части Прабхупады.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Не могу ответить на Ваши вопросы, только начал читать. Если попадется что-то из перечисленного Вами, то поделюсь ) У меня издание 2003 года.


Еще не прочитали?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_

Самое первое, что должно случиться с нами – мы должны так или иначе столкнуться с милостью преданного. Мы сталкиваемся с вайшнавом или каким-то святым человеком, и столкновение со святым человеком или возможность служить этому святому человеку – это его милость. Как Шрила Прабхупада, он очень хорошо знал этот принцип, он знал: главное - чтобы люди начали служить. Потому что следующий этап – это_ махат-сева_ когда человек встречается с преданными, ему нужно проявить какое-то уважение к преданным. Мало того, что в сердце преданного живет милость, но, если мы не ценим эту милость, если мы не служим преданному, видя его, видя его милость, видя его качества, если мы не служим, то все равно в нашем сердце ничего не произойдет, ничего не поменяется.

В Лондоне была такая история со Шрилой Прабхупадой связанная. Первый храм в Лондоне был в очень роскошном, фешенебельном районе Лондона. И Шрила Прабхупада, как всегда, выходил на свою утреннюю прогулку, когда еще мало людей было на улицах, и иногда ему попадались чопорные англичане. Англичане очень такие … были раньше,  воспитанные англичане со своими манерами… И ученики выходили на прогулку и они, к удивлению своему, видели как Шрила Прабхупада с каждым человеком раскланивается и каждому человеку говорит: «Здравствуйте, доброе утро». И англичанин ему так чопорно отвечает: «Доброе утро, good morning, Sir». И ученики думали: «Что такое, Прабхупада в майе что ли, почему он Харе Кришна не говорит?». Потому что когда мы встречаем кого-то, нужно сказать: «Харе Кришна» . В конце концов, они не выдержали, они у него спросили: «Прабхупада, почему Вы им не Харе Кришна говорите, а good morning? Почему Вы говорите им – доброе утро?» Прабхупада им говорит: «Потому что они встречаются с преданными, и если я им скажу – Харе Кришна – они отвернутся и пройдут мимо, и у них появится нехорошее чувство в сердце. А если они скажут – Доброе утро, здравствуйте – то они уже желают чего-то хорошего и это уже служение, это уже _махат-сева_ или служение». Потому что служение начинается с мелочей, служение начинается с улыбки. Если я просто увидел кого-то и улыбнулся – это уже служение. Я поприветствовал, я сделал что-то хорошее. И это следующий этап, который должен пройти человек на пути своего духовного развития. Он должен встретиться с преданным, он должен что-то для него сделать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001876599127
*
Очень важный проект для ИСККОН – нужна помощь каждого!*

Дорогие Вайшнавы, мы обращаемся к вам от лица Госвами Махараджа с просьбой принять участие в проекте, который он сам считает одним из самых важных для ИСККОН в данный момент времени. Инициатива создания этого проекта исходит от него, ее поддержали несколько других серьезных вайшнавов, таких как Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами, Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами, Садху Прийя прабху и другие.

Описание проекта:

Название: “ИСККОН как он есть”

Задача: Формирование и поддержание позитивной репутации ИСККОН

Текущая ситуация: Мы, те, кто знает Общество сознания Кришны изнутри, понимаем, что здесь есть и возвышенная философия, и ее разумная практическая реализация, и возможность общаться с чистыми, искренними людьми. Здесь есть все, чтобы стать счастливым человеком, обрести возвышенный смысл жизни и найти общество достойных и счастливых людей. Однако наверняка каждому из нас приходилось слышать хотя бы раз в жизни, что ИСККОН – это «секта», что «Харе Кришна» – это в лучшем случае «сентиментальные люди», а в худшем – «сектанты» и «идолопоклонники». Разумеется, каждому искреннему вайшнаву слышать это больно. Что же тогда говорить о тех наших лидерах, которые всем сердцем переживают за дело Шрилы Прабхупады?

В чем причина, и что делать?

Причина такого отношения во многом заключается в том, что на протяжении многих лет мы не работали целенаправленно и в едином ключе над тем, как наше движение воспринимается широкой общественностью. Мы сами не придавали серьезного значения имиджу нашего движения, в то время, как другие люди, имеющие на то свои причины, систематически и последовательно создавали негативный имидж ИСККОН как некой секты. Цель этого проекта – помочь людям увидеть реальный ИСККОН, а не тот, каким его выставляют негативно настроенные к нашему Обществу лица.

На данный момент проект «ИСККОН как он есть» очень нуждается в помощи ваших талантливых голов, умелых рук и горячих сердец. Сейчас мы больше всего ждем тех, кто хочет и может помочь в следующем:

- писать статьи и создавать другой контент для интернета (например, видео). Мы ждем как тех, кто готов помочь на волонтерских началах, так и тех, кто готов уделять служению значительное время, последних мы готовы материально поддерживать;
- писать о своем опыте в Сознании Кришны в социальных сетях. Это будет своего рода вайшнавский флешмоб (когда много людей одновременно делают одни и те же вещи). Благодаря такому, казалось бы, небольшому служению множество людей может узнать о всем том полезном и интересном, что есть в Сознании Кришны!
- координировать преданных, которые будут писать о себе и «Харе Кришна» в социальных сетях. Это будет не беспорядочное размещение статей, а продуманные и спланированные акции, которые благодаря их массовости охватят большое число самых разных людей. Нам очень нужны координаторы!

Любая небольшая помощь

На самом деле, мы ждем всех. Ведь практически у каждого, за редкими исключениями, есть аккаунт в одной или нескольких социальных сетях. Если же Вас нет в соцсетях, или Вы серьезно опасаетесь использовать их для проповеди, мы понимаем это. Но, как минимум, Вы можете вдохновить одного или нескольких человек использовать для проповеди их аккаунты или иные ресурсы!
Возможно, некоторые из вас смогут оказывать финансовую помощь. Совсем не обязательно это должны быть большие суммы, но полностью без финансовой поддержки проект не сможет существовать. Эти деньги нужны для того, чтобы оплачивать работу тех, кто не может выполнять ее бесплатно, и оплачивать услуги специалистов-непреданных, а также другие расходы.

Обращение Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами: «Дорогие Вайшнавы, в своем отчете за прошлый год я писал, насколько важна для меня репутация нашего Общества. К сожалению, сейчас она оставляет желать лучшего. Отчасти это результат последовательной пропаганды людей, борющихся с так называемыми сектами, к которым они приписали и нас, отчасти следствие наших ошибок. Но каковы бы ни были причины этого, ситуацию можно и нужно улучшать. Речь идет только о том, чтобы помочь людям из первых рук узнать о том, что мы несем и чему учим. Рад сообщить вам, что мы запустили программу под названием «ИСККОН как он есть», в рамках которой будут координироваться действия вайшнавов в этой сфере. Сделать нужно очень много, есть огромные сферы, в которых можно задействовать свои творческие способности. Если у вас есть такие возможности и свободное время, пожалуйста, присоединяйтесь к этой программе.»

Чтобы выбрать интересующий Вас вариант участия, перейдите по ссылке:
1. Если мне пришлют пример и помогут в составлении эссе, то я могу написать о своем опыте на одну из тем: “Как я отношусь к религиям в России”, “Как я отношусь к вредным привычкам”, “Какие у меня принципы”, “Что такое Веды и причем тут я”, “Что ценно для меня в духовной жизни”  и разместить у себя на страничках в соцсетях - если это Ваш вариант перейдите по ссылке: http://goo.gl/waVo6r 
2. Я готов(а) быть волонтером (написание статей, подбор и создание контента, участие в оповещении вайшнавах об этом проекте, smm, менеджмент, координаторство  и прочее) и уделять ежедневно от 30 минут до 4 часов, хочу обсудить чем я могу быть полезен -  если это Ваш вариант перейдите по ссылке:  http://goo.gl/waVo6r
3. Я специалист (seo, smm, управление персоналом, юрист, менеджер) и хотел(а) бы отдавать проекту все свое время и получать финансовую поддержку от проекта -  если это Ваш вариант перейдите по ссылке: http://goo.gl/tMUyuS
4. У меня нет свободного времени, но я могу пожертвовать от 50 до 5000 рублей на развитие этого замечательного проекта - если это Ваш вариант перейдите по ссылке: http://goo.gl/npF6MR 
5. Сейчас не не могу определиться, но с удовольствием хочу получать новости и информацию о развитии этого проекта - если это Ваш вариант перейдите по ссылке: http://goo.gl/trddl7

По ссылке Вам будет предложена анкета (она же подписка на рассылку), которую нужно будет заполнить и после чего подтвердить готовность получать рассылку на своей электронной почте. Мы Вам будем присылать письма с подробной информацией в соответствии с выбранным Вами пунктом, а так же периодически рассказывать о том как развивается этот проект!

Если у Вас возникли вопросы и предложения, ждем их по следующим контактам:
Вамши Бихари дас
info@iskсon.ru
viber, watsapp +918191971941
skype: ilyish

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ЕС Бхактиведанта Садху Свами*

Как находиться в пространстве конфликта?

Очень парадоксальная постановка вопроса, потому что чаще всего люди пытаются избежать конфликта, но секрет заключается в том, что конфликт – это свойство природы. То есть природа, она противоречива по своей сути, и поэтому конфликт – это пространство жизни.

Почему люди страдают? Потому что они не умеют находиться в пространстве конфликта

У вас возник некий конфликт, вы страдаете в этом конфликте. Почему это страдание происходит? Потому что когда происходит конфликт, человек находится в этом конфликте в состоянии одиночества, то есть он отделяет себя от того человека, с которым он конфликтует.

...и представьте вот вы остались вместе с этим человеком и решили с ним:
«А давай мы вместе с тобой возьмем ответственность за то, что сейчас происходит между нами. Давай мы с тобой вместе пройдем через этот конфликт».

И вы сразу почувствуете, что конфликт перестает быть источником страданий. Он становится некоей творческой энергией, которая соединяет вас и движет вперед, развивает вас обоих. Обида, которая возникает, она связана с тем, что конфликт, в котором мы находимся, он зашел слишком далеко именно в этом формате – отчужденном формате. 

Один из главных ключевых моментов в искусстве решения конфликтов заключается в том, чтобы не затягивать моменты прояснений, моменты диалога в конфликте.

Если конфликт затянут, то тогда единственное что можно сделать – это простить друг друга и решить о том, что мы будем делать дальше – мы будем вместе проходить этот путь, эту школу жизни, либо мы будем это делать отдельно.

В основе любого конфликта лежит противоречие, связанное с различием природы. 

– мы очень разные. 

Для большинства людей различие в природе – это своего рода препятствие, которое не позволяет им установить гармонию. Но для мудрого человека различия – это всегда перспектива, мы конфликт воспринимаем как повод для того, чтобы углубить свои отношения, углубить понимание происходящего.

То есть ученическая позиция – это ключ к пониманию природы конфликта как к благо-творному явлению

Я, как физик, могу сказать, что любая вещь в этом мире занимает именно то положение, которое ей выгодно энергетически. То же самое происходит с нашей психикой.

...именно любовь, она меняет вкус человека. Именно любовь дает то положение энергетическое, которое человек готов занимать без напряжения. 

Очень важно, что не должно быть напряжения, потому что когда мы пытаемся изменить человека через претензию, мы создаём напряжение, а это разрушает связь. 

Мы избавляемся от привязанностей, мы избавляемся от претензий к человеку. И, таким образом, мы становимся способными поделиться с ним вкусом наших отношений, тем самым изменив нашу судьбу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Попробуйте это..." 
_
(практические советы для улучшения медитации на Шрилу Прабхупаду от Сатсварупа Даса Госвами)_ 

Постарайтесь быть внимательными к мыслям о Прабхупаде, когда они приходят. «Ловите» их в любой последовательности, когда они «пролетают» через ваше сознание. Постарайтесь помнить о Прабхупаде, позволяя своей памяти переходить от одного образа к другому, а затем рассказывайте или пишите о них. 

Когда Шрила Прабхупада был с нами, многие преданные регулярно писали ему, а некоторые продолжают делать это и по сей день. Для них это является своего рода медитацией, памятованием. Сядьте перед мурти или фотографией Прабхупады, или же в его комнате, и напишите ему письмо. Постарайтесь быть максимально честными и откровенными. 

Занимаясь своими повседневными делами, вспомните о том, что так вы служите Прабхупаде. Представьте, что Прабхупада неожиданно появится «из-за угла» и вы принесете ему свои поклоны. Что он вам скажет? Что вы скажете ему? И что вы почувствуете, когда он продолжит свою прогулку? 

Попробуйте выделить один вечер в месяц (или в неделю) для Прабхупада-катхи в кругу преданных. Слушайте кассеты, смотрите видео или читайте об играх Шрилы Прабхупады из «Лиламриты», но обязательно делайте это в обществе преданных. А затем пахтайте этот океан - как Прабхупада проявляется в вашей жизни. 

Опубликовав полное, неотредактированное издание бесед Прабхупады, ББТ открыло для всех нас большие возможности общения с таким Прабхупадой, «как он есть». Я постоянно вожу с собой один из этих томов и наслаждаюсь чтением небольших отрывков из него. Это может вдохновить вас написать стихотворение или сделать какие-то записи в дневник, или поделиться прочитанным с другом. 

Пуру прабху открывает музей Прабхупады в Бруклине по воскресеньям с 18 до 21 часа. Если же вы окажетесь в Нью-Йорке проездом и захотите посетить музей в другое время, Пуру прабху всегда пойдет вам навстречу. Я очень рекомендую вам посетить нью-йоркский музей и погрузиться в медитацию на Прабхупаду. Есть и другие места, где выставлены предметы, которыми пользовался Прабхупада, - это Даллас, Лос- Анджелес, Бомбей, Майяпур, Бхактиведанта Мэнор и Вриндаван. Если вы окажетесь в одном из перечисленных храмов, воспользуйтесь этой возможностью. 

Подумайте об одном из последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, с которым вы недавно встречались, и которого, возможно, недооценили. Попытайтесь вспомнить проявления его привязанности к Шриле Прабхупаде. Признайтесь самому себе, что вы не заметили многих хороших качеств этого преданного и судили о нем поверхностно. 

Выберите свой любимый комментарий и перечитайте его еще раз. Читая, попытайтесь услышать, как Прабхупада начитывает эти строки на диктофон. Прислушайтесь к интонации его голоса. Представьте себе, что он обращается именно к вам, а затем расширяйте это восприятие до масштабов всего мира. Запишите или обсудите с друзьями то, что вы поняли. 

Прабхупада постоянно вовлекал преданных в споры, чтобы отточить их знание философии и научить вести дебаты. Его примеры и логичные доказательства делали духовную жизнь живой и наглядной. Следуя методу Прабхупады, мы можем попробовать тоже «играть роль демона» во время обсуждений философии сознания Кришны. 

Следует ли мне сказать об этом? Ладно, скажу. Постарайтесь почаще носить вайшнавскую одежду на улице, думая о том, что это доставляет удовольствие Прабхупаде. 

Подумайте о некоторых из своих сомнений в сознании Кришны и помолитесь Прабхупаде о вере. Вспомните о разрешившихся сомнениях и поблагодарите Прабхупаду за его милость, помогающую вам совершенствоваться. 

Соберитесь вместе с друзьями и проведите киртан в стиле Прабхупады. Те, кто будет играть на мриданге и караталах, должны согласиться не ускорять темп. Поддерживайте спокойный ритм. Ведущий должен петь одну и ту же простую мелодию на протяжении всего времени. Пойте не менее получаса. Когда преданные начнут танцевать, не создавайте элитную группу танцоров - пусть танцуют все. Альтернативный вариант: делайте это так, как вам нравится, - не существует никаких строгих правил. 

Включите запись любого киртана Прабхупады. Закройте глаза и пойте вместе с хором. Даже если вы чувствуете себя находящимся в «коробке внутри другой коробки», сохраняйте веру в то, что киртан делает свое дело в вашем сердце. Когда киртан закончится, расскажите кому-то или запишите, что вы почувствовали. 

Это требует усилий, но почему бы не попробовать? Где бы ни оказались, будьте с Прабхупадой, здесь и сейчас. 

Попытайтесь сделать что-нибудь приятное преданному Прабхупады. Например, прекрасным подношением могут стать просто слова похвалы и одобрения. Это может быть сделано устно или письменно. Сделайте преданному какой-нибудь подарок или угостите его прасадом. Любой вид любовного обмена, описанный в «Нектаре наставлений», поможет нам существенно улучшить отношения с Прабхупадой и его учениками. 

Постарайтесь найти перед сном спокойную минуту и подумать о том, что вы делали в течение дня. Обратите внимание на моменты, когда вы помнили о Прабхупаде или выполняли его наставления (или наоборот, не помнили о нем). Обратитесь к нему с короткой молитвой. 

Простершись «по-детски» перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, наберитесь храбрости и откройте ему свое сердце, приняв его покровительство. 
Повторение Харе Кришна, предложение, раздача и почитание прекрасного прасада не так уж сильно отличается от размышлений о Прабхупаде. Как можно не заметить связи между Прабхупадой и этими видами служения? Просто время от времени думайте об этом. Вот некоторые соображения по этому поводу: когда готовите или почитаете прасад, рассказывайте истории о Прабхупаде, связанные с прасадом. Готовьте его любимые блюда. Размышляйте над высказываниями Прабхупады, касающимися прасада. Вот одно из них: «Ешьте роскошный прасад, но не слишком много».

Источник: http://vk.com/listenprabhupada

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:
_
БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ

Мне хотелось несколько простых слов вам сказать. Они, может, покажутся вам слишком наивными или ещё какими-то. Мне хотелось вам сказать, пожалуйста, не забывайте о том, что мы пришли сюда, чтобы стать счастливыми. 

Если вы по той или иной причине несчастны, надо подумать в чем дело. Мы пришли сюда не для того, чтобы стать несчастными, не для того чтобы нагрузиться какими-то обязанностями, не для того чтобы перегрузить своё сознание. 

Мы пришли сюда, чтобы быть счастливыми. Человек ищет ананды, блаженства. Все что мы делаем нужно для того, чтобы сделать нас счастливыми. Беда заключается в том, что когда мы сосредотачиваемся на второстепенных вещах, то в этих второстепенных вещах мы можем потерять цель. И мы начинаем следовать каким то правилам, но забываем, что все правила служанки главного правила: помнить о Кришне, потому что именно памятование о Кришне должно сделать нас счастливыми. 

Я просто хотел вас попросить, пожалуйста, будьте счастливы. Я очень вас прошу. Это моя настоятельная к вам просьба. 

И у нас есть все для этого возможности. Есть Святое Имя, есть замечательные священные писания.

Раскрепоститесь, раслабьтесь. Следуйте всем правилам, но не ради самих правил. Понимайте для чего мы следуем правилам. Мы следует правилам, чтобы стать осознанней, чтобы делать все не автоматически. Все правила нужны только для того, чтобы вернуть наше сознание в то, что мы делаем, объяснить нам как нужно делать. 

Мы не должны превращаться в Харе Кришна автомат, автомат - робот Харе Кришна, с готовыми ответами на все случаи жизни, с какими то готовыми реакциями, с приклеенной улыбкой, с какими то рецептами, которые иногда не работают, но все равно мы будем их талдонить и твердить.

Будьте людьми, будьте счастливыми людьми. Кришна даёт вам все возможности для этого. Он для этого произнёс Бхагавад-Гиту, чтобы дать вам это счастье свободы внутренней. Он пришёл и сказал:"Перестаньте зависеть от результатов. Перестаньте ожидать чего-то. Станьте счастливыми наконец." Он этого от вас хочет, не я. Я просто повторяю то, что Он хочет. 

Поэтому, пожалуйста, будьте счастливы. Это моя очень смиренная просьба ко всем вам. Если вы по той или иной причине несчастны, спросите, почему я несчастен? Спросите у умных людей, почему вы несчастны. Они вам ответят:"Что-то ты не так делаешь, что-то ты не так понимаешь. Ты неправильно запрограммировал себя и опять ждешь чего-то. Ты ищешь счастье не там, где оно есть." Вот...

Есть Святое Имя, есть преданные, есть прасад в конце концов, есть фестивали. Есть наше служение, которое тоже источник счастья. И мы делаем это легко и свободно. 

Источник счастья в этом ощущении того, что все то, что я делаю, я делаю свободно, я делаю потому, что я хочу этого и потому что это мой способ сделать что-то для Кришны и таким образом свою энергию использовать и стать счастливым. 

Поэтому повторяю ещё раз БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ, иначе я буду не доволен. 

Если хотите удовлетворить меня, будьте счастливы во чтобы то ни стало.
_

Садху санга 17.09.2016_

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Прямо почти как Иисус Христос, который тоже так говорил про христианскую церковь. Правда, у них абсолютизирован этот принцип - они пьют кровь Христа и едят его тело при причастии...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* 
Да, не всегда просто находиться в обществе преданных. И общество преданных не идеально. Но даже проблемы общества преданных на самом деле надо понимать, что они устроены Кришной для нашего очищения. Мы должны видеть это именно таким образом, что все проблемы, с которыми мы сталкиваемся здесь, даже если эти проблемы связаны с какими-то ошибками других людей, в конечном счете нужны мне для того, чтобы очистить меня, для того, чтобы я лучше понял, что мне нужно делать, и каким образом мне служить.
Духовный учитель, давая посвящение, тем самым берет ответственность за человека, вводит его в общество преданных. И мы должны всегда очень хорошо понимать эту ответственность, которая ложится на нас. Потому что отныне, с этого момента, люди будут судить о духовном учителе, о философии сознания Кришны, о всей гуру-парампаре по нам. Человек должен понимать, что он становится авторитетным представителем этого учения и этого пути. В этом смысл. Это всего лишь навсего один аспект отношений. Отношения всегда означает, что человек принимает на себя дополнительную ответственность. Поэтому люди часто избегают отношений или даже в отношениях пытаются действовать формально. Внешне они как бы приняли отношения, но при этом они стараются избежать отношений. Потому что не хотят принимать эту ответственность. И когда человек действует таким образом, еще раз, он замедляет свой путь, он отклоняется. Это значит, что инициация или посвящение по-настоящему еще не работает в его сердце.

На самом деле духовный путь очень простой, очень простой. Человек просто должен делать все то, что ему говорят, принимать на себя ответственность и очень быстро все проблемы с нашего пути уйдут. Но очень редко люди делают все то, что нужно. Это еще одна причина, почему мы практикуем сознание Кришны в обществе других. Потому что если мы практикуем в одиночестве, то впасть в эту иллюзию, что я все делаю правильно, очень легко. Если мы практикуем в обществе преданных, всегда найдется какой-нибудь сострадательный вайшнав или вайшнави, которые поднесут к нашему лицу зеркало и скажут: «Это ты». Которые объяснят, что мы действуем не так или не правильно. И надо с благодарностью принимать все эти вещи.
_
Инициация, X ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка,12.08.2016 г._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Бхакти Тиртха Свами:_
ЧТО ТАКОЕ ИСККОН

Понять, что же такое ИСККОН, очень важно. Мне хотелось бы дать еще одно определение. Шрила Прабхупада называл ИСККОН культурным движением, которое занимается одухотворением всей планеты.
Культура включает в себя все: еду, сон, секс, оборону и другие цели, которые ставят перед собой люди. Когда мы рассматриваем ИСККОН, нужно принимать во внимание то, что мы делаем и то, о чем мы думаем. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о возрождении духовности. Что же это означает? Во-первых, у нас есть обязанность развиваться самим, осваивая духовную культуру и становясь ее носителями и хранителями. Все наши храмы, общины и семьи должны показать идеальный пример в этом отношении. А во-вторых, мы призваны повлиять на все человечество. Однако мы не способны оказать какое бы то ни было серьезное влияние на окружающий мир, если сами не воплотили в своей жизни те высшие ценности, о которых говорится в наших книгах. Только посредством собственного примера мы можем изменить образ жизни людей. Это огромная ответственность, возложенная на нас Шрилой Прабхупадой. Наш пример должен быть настолько сильным и ярким, чтобы вдохновить людей принимать нашу философию. Выполняя это служение, необходимо помнить, что каждый человек является преданным. Все живые существа обладают духовной природой, изначально чисты и связаны с Кришной нерушимыми узами любви. Но забыв об этом, они утратили память под воздействием майи. Далеко не каждый способен воспользоваться своей свободой так, чтобы сказать Кришне "да" в течение этой жизни. Но если, общаясь с нами, люди поймут, что духовный путь приносит благо, сказать "да" будет гораздо легче. И наш долг - помочь им сделать правильный выбор. Нужно быть готовыми к тому, что люди будут оценивать нас, очень внимательно наблюдать за тем, как мы живем. Ведь им хочется воочию убедиться, можем ли мы предложить нечто лучшее взамен того, что у них уже есть. Поэтому наша задача - показать одновременно привлекательность духовной жизни и ее практичность. Люди должны понять, как они смогут пользоваться полученными знаниями.
В материальном мире все безуспешно ищут ручи - вкус счастья, или наслаждение. Необходимо развивать в себе духовный вкус и делиться им с окружающими. Однако если у нас самих его нет, как мы можем поделиться? Лучший способ убеждения – наглядная демонстрация: когда мы счастливы и переполнены восторгом, переливающимся через край, то производим сильное впечатление на других людей. Если мы обладаем сознанием Кришны, это автоматически будет привлекать тех, кто соприкасается с нами, и они тоже станут сознающими Кришну.
Каждый воспитан в той или иной культурной традиции и связан с ней. Мы из разных стран или разных мест России, разного пола и возраста, и даже относимся к разным расам. Но, в конечном итоге, есть только одна подлинная культура - это культура преданного служения, бхакти, культура чистой любви. Все остальные же являются лишь неполными частичками этой изначальной. Наша философия объясняет, что настоящий смысл жизни не в том, чтобы найти самые лучшие способы для еды, сна, секса и защиты. Конечной целью человеческой жизни должно стать освобождение из самсары, повторяющегося круговорота рождений и смерти. И особенностью изначальной культуры является то, что она освобождает человека от рабства материальной природы. Порой мы пребываем в раздумье: оставив прежнюю культуру, мы так и не освоились, вопреки ожиданиям, в новой. Проблемы неизбежно возникнут, когда жизнь в преданном служении недостаточно одухотворена культурой бхакти. Нас будет тянуть назад, поскольку разные вещи и всевозможные привычки привязывают к старому. Парам дриштва нивартате. Их нельзя искусственно отбросить, лучше перенаправить свою энергию с низшего на высшее.
Итак, ИСККОН - все, о чем вы говорили, плюс организация, предназначенная для возрождения духовности на всей планете. То, чем мы занимаемся - это не просто религия или философия, это культура. И она изначальна.
(Е. С. Бхакти Тиртха Свами. Община сердца.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Наша политика сознания Кришны очень хороша. Мы предлагаем людям спокойную семейную жизнь, в которой жены верны, а мужья ответственны; молодые люди счастливы, поскольку у них есть хорошие дома, добрые жены, хорошая пища, добротная одежда, крепкая жизненная философия, прекрасная культура и, наконец, удивительный Кришна. 

Итак, это Движение - лучшее среди всех движений. Нужно лишь, чтобы его руководители были зрелыми, разумными, честными и искренними людьми. Тогда все здравомыслящие люди - и мужчины, и женщины - примут Движение сознания Кришны. 

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гурудасу, 24.12.1968г._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:_ 

Если вы чувствуете, что Кали-Юга не дремлет, надо больше киртана! Меньше частных разговоров. Меньше каких то обсуждений бесполезных, бессмысленных. Просто он на кого то обижен и говорит и говорит и остановиться не может, и туда пойдет говорит и там говорит и сям говорит и там пишет и тут думает... 

А кто будет воспевать?! Зачем ты пришел сюда? Ты обсуждаешь чьи то проблемы и ты не замечаешь, как ты сам становишься проблемой. Посмотрите как действует Кали здорово. Каждый может стать агентом майи, просто борясь за справедливость так сказать. Мы пришли сюда воспевать, слушать святые имена, изучать Шримад Бхагаватам. И вот этим примером мы и победим Кали-Югу, когда мы будем погружены как Махараджа Парикшит, и тогда мы забудем всю эту двойственную жизнь. 

ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Шачинандана Свами:_

 Как много преданных покинули сознание Кришны, слишком много. Их победила темнота, потому что они не хотели замечать ее. А взгляните на жизнь многих из присутствующих здесь: это просто механическое следование религии, а не духовная жизнь, полная радости и счастья! Почему? Потому что они не хотят обратить внимание на свою темноту. Они игнорируют ее и живут, словно в кино, а не собственной жизнью. Они оторваны от реальности. Они позволяют страху управлять ими: «А что будет, если я посмотрю и найду в своем сердце нежелательные вещи?» Поэтому они решают: «Лучше я не буду смотреть и оставлю все как есть».

Эти нежелательные стороны нашей личности сильны, и чем больше мы пытаемся их подавить, тем сильнее они становятся. И неожиданно выскакивают наружу. Вам так стыдно, так больно. Вы хотели жить чистой духовной жизнью, но теперь вы знаете, что внутри вас есть эта другая сторона, которая сейчас завладела вашим умом.

Это похоже на то, как если вы порезались, и в рану попала грязь. Нельзя просто залепить рану пластырем. Иначе в один момент наружу прорвется гной, это будет очень больно. Лучше немного раскрыть рану и подставить под проточную воду, чтобы вымыть грязь.

Точно так же вы сможете излечиться от внутренней темноты, если поговорите о ней с преданными. Нужно только быть осторожным, чтобы найти искреннего преданного с добрым сердцем. Вы расскажете ему: «У меня есть такое чувство…» или «У меня есть такое желание… Я знаю, что это нехорошо. Я пытаюсь избавиться от этого вот уже 15 лет, но оно так и не оставляет меня. Мог бы ты мне помочь? Я знаю, что если буду и дальше скрывать, это не принесет блага ни мне, ни другим». Вытащите это! Вынесите на свет осознания и увидите, что темнота постепенно начнет отступать.

  Шачинандана Свами

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж:_

Когда мы ожидаем, что каждый человек будет вести себя идеально совершенным образом — это имперсонализм. Потому что в сущности мы предъявляем непомерные требования, мы не ценим личности, мы не видим усилий человека, мы не видим его индивидуальности. Мы не понимаем, что на этом этапе он не может быть идеальным http://saranagati.ru/questions/cat-r...-10-36-24.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_

Когда человек оскорбляет преданных, неминуемо за этим следует что? Оскорбление Кришны. Я видел, как это происходит – это печальная вещь. Если человек не находится на чеку и начинает мнить себя вправе оскорблять преданных, – потому что он видит их ошибки, потому что он умнее их, потому что он более учёный, чем они;
 и он начинает поправлять других, он начинает оскорблять других, – очень скоро этот же самый человек, который замечательно знал шастры, который давал потрясающие лекции, который повторял по одному лакху в день, у которого была санньяса…

Я сейчас говорю об одном конкретном человеке, – не из нашей организации, не из ИСККОН, но тем не менее, очень яркий пример. У этого человека была санньяса, этот человек знал санскрит, этот человек знал бенгали, он был из России, этот человек писал потрясающие статьи, этот человек давал потрясающие лекции, у него было огромное количество последователей, он был так предан Кришне, он повторял по одному лакху в день, он был очень учён. В какой-то момент он решил, что он вправе оскорблять других преданных. Не прошло и нескольких месяцев, как этот человек, начал оскорблять Кришну, – его язык не мог повернуться, чтобы произнести имя Кришны.Я умоляю вас, я очень прошу вас: пожалуйста, примите этот урок серьёзно к сердцу. Я привожу этот пример не для того, чтобы как-то задеть его. Мне больно, – на самом деле, мне очень нравился этот человек, мне очень нравились его статьи, я восхищался им, он младше меня, он ушёл из ИСККОН, пошёл куда-то.

Но замечательный человек – во всех отношениях замечательный преданный был. Я его никогда лично не знал, но я видел, как это произошло, – прямо на глазах. Пожалуйста, я очень вас прошу: никогда никого не оскорбляйте, никогда не думайте, что у вас есть право на это. 
 Все преданные, так или иначе, пытаются служить Кришне, и Кришна Сам разберётся с тем, как они Ему служат (искренне или не искренне). Это не наше дело, – мы не судьи здесь. Мы здесь не судьи, – мы слуги. 
_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Какова самая величайшая аскеза? 

Сотрудничать друг с другом! Это суровая аскеза. Гораздо легче отправиться в Гималаи, жить со змеями и скорпионами и поститься, чем сотрудничать с другими. 
Потому что такова природа ложного эго. Я знаю - я жил в Гималаях со змеями и скорпионами в джунглях... Там так здорово! Затем, когда я переехал в храм, мне пришлось сотрудничать с другими и я понял, что это - настоящая аскеза! Но эта аскеза доставляет радость Кришне!
Другие аскезы - это просто часть механического процесса. И, если мы научимся сотрудничать, чтобы мы вместе могли совершать величайшее служение в сострадании к другим, мы сможем растопить сердце Господа Гауранги. Он может заплакать от счастья, увидев это. Такова должна быть цель нашей жизни...

*Радханатха Свами*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шиварама Свами, (Дивноморск, 2001)_

У нас должны быть свои садху. Садху и организация должны существовать вместе. В Гаудия матхах есть садху, но у них нет организации. Это не будет развиваться. А у нас есть организация, но недостаточно садху. Поэтому мы должны добавить садху. Все должны признать – да, они должны стать гуру. 

  Вы не можете заботиться о двух тысячах преданных. Поэтому другие должны стать гуру: Джи Би Си, президенты храмов, старшие преданные. До тех пор пока преданные отказываются становится гуру они в майе. Господь Чайтанья сказал: амара агьяя - Я приказываю… 

Преданные должны становиться гуру и чем больше будет гуру тем сбалансированнее будет организация. Организация всепроникающа, она находится везде и гуру должны быть всепроникающими на всех уровнях. Гуру должны быть окружены 10-20 преданными, которые культивируют [нижестоящих учеников]. Никто не должен быть независимым. Гуру, находящийся на высшем уровне тоже должен иметь общение, иначе как он будет духовно развиваться?
У них есть садху, но у них нет организации. У нас есть организация, но нам нужно больше садху.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Это не наше дело, – мы не судьи здесь. Мы здесь не судьи, – мы слуги. 
> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.


"Наш бизнес - указывать, кто не является святым." - Утренняя прогулка - 10 апреля 1974 года, Бомбей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Восемь способов обрести милость Кришны_

В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» Шрилы Дживы Госвами есть очень интересная цитата из «Вишну дхармотара пураны», где говорится о восьми способах обрести милость Кришны, удовлетворить Его. Чтобы сделать Кришну довольным и счастливым, надо:

1. Любить преданных Господа, заботиться о них, делать что-то для них. Это самый первый и самый лучший способ.

2. Радоваться возможности служить Кришне. Даже не служить еще, а просто радоваться, что такая возможность есть. Ведь можно служить и не радоваться. Но если человек радуется одной мысли, что у него есть возможность сделать что-то для Кришны, Кришна доволен, Кришна тоже радуется.

3. Служить Кришне, что-то делать для Него.

4. Быть смиренным и отбрасывать свою склонность к лицемерию. В нас есть очень глубоко въевшаяся в сознание склонность к лицемерию, желание что-то получить себе. Лицемерие значит, что я хочу что-то для себя. Все, что вам нужно, вы получите, если не будете ничего хотеть для себя.

5. Рассказывать о Кришне, говорить о Кришне. 

6. Слушать о Кришне. 

7. Помнить о Кришне. 

8. Поставить Святое Имя Кришны в центр, все время помнить о Нем.

Таким образом, первый способ обрести милость Кришны – заботиться о преданных Кришны, последний – держать в центре Имя Кришны. Остальные способы находятся между ними.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути. 
_Бхагавад-Гита 9.30_

 "Иногда на лекциях по Бхагавад Гите, обсуждая между собой значение этого противоречивого стиха, начинающие преданные норовят увлечься попыткой выяснить философскую разницу между случайным падением "искреннего" преданного и преднамеренным падением "падшего" преданного.

В комментарии к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что вступая на путь преданного служения, человек объявляет войну иллюзорной энергии, и пока у него недостаточно сил, чтобы успешно отражать ее натиск, ему не избежать случайных падений. Понимая это, мы никогда не должны насмехаться над преданным и должны считать его _Садху_.

Но как насчет преднамеренного, заранее продуманного падения, возвращения к глубоко лелеемым чувственным наслаждениям и ухода из общества преданных? Как относиться к тому человеку, который может быть даже использовал именно этот стих для оправдания своего недостойного поведения? Ведь это уже не случайное падение. Следует ли считать его _Садху_ или нет?
 И как относиться к нему после того как такой "неискренний" преданный после долгих лет чувственных наслаждений вновь возвращается обратно в общество Сознания Кришны?

"Однажды во время утренней прогулки Шрила Прабхупада объяснял значение стиха апи чет су-дурачаро бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак– даже если человек падает с духовного пути и совершает самые отвратительные грехи, его все равно нужно будет считать святым если он вновь утвердился в преданном служении. Один преданный спросил: "Шрила Прабхупада, если это было случайным падением, Кришна считает его святым, но если он заранее умышленно готовил свое падение, тогда это уже другое – это осознанный грех?"
 Прабхупада остановился и сказал: "Если преданный возвращается обратно – тогда это случайное падение".

Я понял из этого случая, что даже если кто-то плюхается в _майю_ на 10,15 или 20 лет и затем вновь возвращается к преданному служению, тогда Прабхупада посчитает его падение случайным. Шрила Прабхупада был океаном сострадания. У него было столько милости, столько сострадания, что кто-то мог полностью отойти, но когда он возвращался, Прабхупада считал, что все те прошедшие в _майе_ годы были просто случайностью".

- _Воспоминания Ваясаки Прабху_ из "Srila Prabhupada – Remembrances. ITV. Sidhanta Dasa"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Я ПРИШЁЛ ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ВООДУШЕВИТЬ!

Это было в Майяпуре. Шрила Прабхупада отправился на утреннюю прогулку, и за ним следом пошли его лидеры – целая свита: толпа, с дандами, Джи-Би-Си, санньяси (еще не гуру, но будущие гуру). И они бежали за Шрилой Прабхупадой: Шрила Прабхупада шел очень быстро, другие едва поспевали за ним. И каждый пытался ему на ухо что-то шепнуть. 

Каждый пытался пожаловаться на другого: «Он в мою зону залез! Он там таких делов натворил!.. Нужно его выгнать! Нужно ему запретить…» – каждый бежал и пытался что-то в ухо Шриле Прабхупаде сказать. Шрила Прабхупада шел, смотрел вперед и не оборачивался назад. В конце концов, в какой-то момент он вдруг резко остановился. Он развернулся на сто восемьдесят градусов. У него была трость, он сделал широкий жест этой тростью… Все подумали, что он их сейчас бить начнет. (смех)

Все слегка отпрянули. 
Шрила Прабхупада осмотрел всех, и ледяным тоном сказал:
_«Все вы пришли только для того, чтобы разочаровать друг друга и чтобы мешать друг другу, а я пришел только для того, чтобы воодушевить!»_ 
 Он помолчал немножко, развернулся и пошел дальше. И эти слова имели совершенно магическое воздействие на всех – все стали оглядываться друг на друга… Раньше они смотрели только Шрилу Прабхупаду! Они стали говорить: «О-о-о, прабху, простите, пожалуйста!», «О-о-о, примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста…», «Пожалуйста, простите мои оскорбления!..» 

И человек, который эту историю рассказывал (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады), говорит: «Что бы ни случилось со мной, с кем бы ни свела меня судьба, я смогу найти общий язык с любым человеком, если буду следовать одному этому наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады. В чем моя роль здесь? Только в том, чтобы воодушевлять других людей!» И он подумал, что вот, этого одного наставления достаточно для того, чтобы, так или иначе, жизнь прожить успешно. 

_Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж,_ фрагмент лекции

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Наше общество подчас очень жестоко. Именно потому, что у нас очень высокий идеал, мы всех начинаем судить по нему._

Очень часто люди в процессе преданного служения пытаются играть какую то роль, и наш идеал настолько высок, что очень трудно не начать лицемерить. Чем выше идеал, тем легче начать лицемерить. Каждый из нас хочет соотвествовать этому идеалу, это естественное человеческое желание, но за попытку быть искусственным в обществе преданных, мы платим очень жестокую цену.
 Мало того, что мы начинаем судить себя по этому идеалу и подгонять себя под этот идеал, все остальные тоже начинают судить нас по этому идеалу. Наше общество подчас очень жестоко. Именно потому что у нас очень высокий идеал, и мы всех начинаем судить по нему.
Это заставляет людей подстраиваться, надевать маску и пытаться выглядеть лучше чем я есть. За это приходитьсся платить очень суровую цену, мы лишаемся простых и естественных отношений. Нам сложно раскрыться другим, обьяснить свои сложности.
Общество преданных должно быть другим. Общество преданных должно быть не жестоким, а снисходительным к людям, милостивым. Мы должны быть жёсткими по отношению к себе и снисходительными по отношению к другим, Мы сами не должны притворяться кем то и общество не должно помещать людей в эту роль, в этот стеклянный ящик, на котором написано "Идеал". Мы нормальные живые люди и у нас могут быть свои слабости.

Настоящие отношения с преданными возникают когда есть полная честность, когда есть открытость. Я не боюсь признаться в своих сложностях и если я признаюсь - я знаю что меня не осудят. не отвергнут. В идеале наше общество должно превратиться в семью. В семье могут осуждать, могут ругать, но из семьи не отвергают.

_ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
даршан с учениками на фестивале "Садху-санга_"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если человек становится лидером, он должен быть очень осторожным – злоупотребление уменьшает веру людей в Бога. Все вы обучены, вы в этом движении, чтобы стать лидерами в служении Шрилы Прабхупады, и каждый прямо или косвенно должен стать гуру. И вас обучают, чтобы вы представляли движение Шрилы Прабхупады.
И независимо от того, занимаете вы какое-то положение, или нет, вы обязательно его займете. И с положением приходит ответственность. Люди ожидают от преданных определенных вещей. И если человек использует одежду преданных для того, чтобы что-то получить от людей, эксплуатировать их, получать их деньги или же неправильно к ним относиться – это очень плохо.

И Пурначандра Махарадж пишет, что это большая трагедия, потому что это подрывает у людей веру: «Этих Харе Кришна интересуют только деньги, они нехорошие люди, они обманывают». Махарадж дальше пишет: «Психотерапевты согласны, что из всех видов оскорблений самые трудные пациенты – это те, кто были оскорблены духовными лидерами – гуру, священниками или пастором».

Поэтому это огромная ответственность. Мы должны не просто стать поваром или пуджари, или опытным продавцом книг Прабхупады, или опытным музыкантом, киртанистом. Наша задача не в том, чтобы стать экспертами в религии.

Мы должны стать представителями Кришны. Его не интересуют наши навыки в преданном служении, его не интересуют церемонии брахманов, Он ищет искренности среди людей. Мы не можем требовать, чтобы люди сразу же включились в варнашраму, чтобы люди сразу следовали четырем регулирующим принципам. Некоторые просто не смогут это сделать. Мы должны просто прощать их. Если вы не можете прощать ошибки других людей, то возможно, что другие вам тоже не простят ваших ошибок.

Как мы можем ожидать, что простят нас, если мы не можем прощать других? Шрила Прабхупада сказал как-то, что когда он пришел на Запад, он думал позволить людям есть мясо и пить вино, лишь бы они повторяли Харе Кришна. Мы должны прощать людей. Мы не общество четырех регулирующих принципов или общество сознания ведической культуры, мы Движение сознания Кришны.

Есть много людей, которые никогда не побреют голову, не наденут дхоти и не будут следовать четырем регулирующим принципам. Но мы все равно будем любить их: «Делайте, к чему вы привязаны, но добавьте в жизнь воспевание Харе Кришна и немного прасада».
_
Мадхавананда прабху_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Бхагавад-Гита 12.15_
Тот, кто никому не причиняет беспокойств и сам всегда остается спокойным, кто невозмутим и в радости, и в горе, кто не ведает страха и тревог, очень дорог Мне.

Комментарий: 
Здесь перечислены еще несколько качеств преданных. Преданный никогда не ставит другого человека в трудное положение и никогда не становится источником тревог, страха или неудовлетворенности для других. Желая добра каждому живому существу, преданный никогда не станет причинять другим беспокойств. Вместе с тем, когда его самого пытаются потревожить, он остается невозмутимым. Спокойствию в любых, даже самых трудных ситуациях он научился по милости Господа. Поскольку преданный всегда погружен в сознание Кришны и занят преданным служением, внешние материальные обстоятельства не могут вывести его из равновесия. В материальном мире люди обычно очень радуются тому, что доставляет удовольствие их чувствам, но, когда человек видит, что другие испытывают удовольствия, которых он сам лишен, он огорчается и мучится завистью. Ожидание мести врагов повергает его в страх, а неудачи приводят в уныние. Преданный, свободный от всех этих беспокойств, очень дорог Кришне http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/12/15

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Когда преданные, находящиеся у руководства позволяют себе оскорблять младших и плохо относиться, Кришна недоволен ими. В результате они теряют духовный вкус и их материальные желания усиливаются. Таким образом, они сталкиваются с возрастающими трудностями в своей духовной жизни, теряя искренность и вдохновение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А КАК ЖЕ ПРОПОВЕДЬ?

_
30 ноября 1972 года_ 

Я как-то получил письмо от Куладри и был очень рад услышать свежие новости с Запада. Я пересказал Шриле Прабхупаде его содержание, так как он не знал ничего из того, о чём в нём сообщалось.
Одно сообщение привлекло его особое внимание. Речь шла о раздельном нахождении мужчин и женщин в Нью-йоркском храме. Он получил письмо с этим известием в тот же день, когда я получил своё. Услышав, что в Нью-йорке женщинам, чтобы не создавать беспокойств брахмачари, позволяют находиться в храме только в определенные часы, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что в наших храмах не должно быть таких правил и пусть лучше брахмачари отправляются в горы. 
В письме, адресованном Экаяни, Шрила Прабхупада написал: «Я не знаю, зачем вводятся эти новшества. Мы уже установили вайшнавский стандарт, тот, который устраивал всех великих, очень великих святых и ачарий нашей линии, — чем же он не подходит моим ученикам, настолько, что они вынуждены что-то изобретать? Не нужно этого делать. Кто вообще это придумал: женщинам нельзя повторять джапу в храме, проводить арати, и всё остальное? Если это их беспокоит, то пусть отправляются в лес. Я никогда не вводил таких правил. Если брахмачари не выдерживают присутствия женщин, им стоит уйти в лес, подальше от Нью-йорка. В Нью-йорке столько женщин — там невозможно их не видеть. Чтобы не видеть женщин, этим брахмачари лучше жить в лесу, если уж они так легко возбуждаются. Но их тоже тогда никто не будет видеть — а как же проповедь?» 

«В чём сложность?»ШРУТА КИРТИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ОПАСНОСТЬ РЕЛИГИОЗНОГО ИДЕАЛИЗМА. 
(Ты должен быть святым!) 

Если мы идем на поводу у своего ума, мы не можем жить в вайшнавской общине полноценно. Потому что совместная жизнь это всегда проверка , как говорят, «на вшивость», проверка на то, на сколько мы действительно честны, насколько мы действительно намерены искренне управлять своим умом. Когда люди живут вместе какое-то время проявляются недостатки. Потому что совместная жизнь- это анартха нивритти, процесс очищения от анартх . 

Как только мы познакомились, у нас полный нектар, все святые, все замечательно, все очень хорошо, мы вместе служим Кришне, преданные прекрасные, они столько всего знают, мы в полном блаженстве. Какое-то время проходит и вдруг мы открываем, что эти преданные оказывается не свободны от недостатков, есть разные недостатки. 

И тут возникает очень неприятная вещь, дело в том, что религиозный человек, у него есть одна такая очень серьезная анартха, просто потому что он религиозный. Религиозный человек очень идеалистичен, т.е. он склонен идеализировать все, что связанно с его верой. Например, преданные все хорошие потому, что они преданные. 

А если этот преданный не очень хороший? Значит он кто? Значит он гад последний! Потому что он должен быть святой, он же преданный, а у него там пятнышко какое-то. Вот этому материалисту я бы это пятнышко простил, даже бы не заметил вообще, а преданному не-е-ет. Я преданному никогда не прощу его недостаток. Почему? Потому что он преданный. Он должен быть чистым. 

И это очень серьезная проблема, мы становимся очень неадекватными в жизни именно из-за своего идеализма, мы перестаем видеть вещи такими, как они есть, попадаем в иллюзию определенную. Но потом какое-то время проходит и выясняется, что все гораздо сложнее. И вот тут начинается реально процесс очищения от всего неблагоприятного, очищение от идеализма, религиозной гадости. 

Человек становится действительно духовным тогда, когда он понимает, что каждый - душа, у каждого есть реальные сложности какие-то, с которыми он работает. Кто-то может отступать, потом он опять возвращается к каким-то стандартам. И мы это воспринимаем как некий естественный процесс. Так , например, во время войны армия идет вперед, но если с противником все очень сложно, противник серьезный, подготовленный , то иногда приходится отступать, перестраиваться , потом опять идти в наступление. Вот так же живет и преданный. 

Е.С.Бхактиведанта Садху Свами (Барнаул 17.09.15)
https://m.vk.com/sadhuswami

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/UGsm846qLY4

Прабхупада терпел неуважение в свой адрес ради того, чтобы ученики продолжали заниматься служением. Но он не терпел неуважения в адрес ИСККОН или в адрес своих учеников. И хотя мы были несведущими, он не позволял ученикам критиковать других учеников.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*Как не разочароваться в преданных? 
(Мадана-мохан дас, 22 мая 2020)*

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*Внутри ИСККОН, вне ИСККОН, Махатма дас*

https://youtu.be/oekPBvJGEX8

----------


## Тивикова Светлана



----------

